# SS.org Challenge 4: 1,000,000 Sit-ups/Crunches



## Oreo_Death (Jun 4, 2014)

Seeing as there are work-outs for Upper-body and some Cardio, combined with my recent decision to really take getting in shape serious, I think there should be a little something for the mid-section! I know it's something that I struggle with, and I hope that this will help give me a little motivation to get started on trimming some of that keg-belly away 

In shape or getting in shape, I hope some of you will join me in shredding some Abs as well as guitar  

50 sit-ups

Personal total: 50

Site total: 50


----------



## Oreo_Death (Jun 9, 2014)

40 sit-ups

Personal total: 90

site total: 90


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 2, 2016)

Fantastic idea! I have an incline bench at home - perfect for ab exercises and have to get back to working out (again...) + I've started P90x ab ripper x - in about 16 minutes you make 339 reps so I guess we can count that in as well?

Personal total: 339

Site total: 429


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 7, 2016)

P90X 339 moves + incline bench 100

Personal Total: 678

Site Total: 768


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 16, 2016)

Adding 1200 since last time

Personal Total: 1878

Site total: 1968


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 23, 2016)

678 since last time

Personal Total: 2556

Site total: 2644


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 25, 2016)

339 since last time

Personal Total: 2895

Site total: 2983


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 3, 2016)

680 since last time

Personal Total: 3575

Site total: 3663


----------



## Ebart (Apr 11, 2016)

This sounds like an awesome way to blow the discs in your back. Hard pass here.


----------



## Sebastian (May 2, 2016)

Since my last post I've completed Ab Ripper X 10 times, which makes 3400 reps total

Personal Total: 6975

Site total: 7063


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 1, 2016)

Since my last post I've completed Ab Ripper X 15 times, which makes 4100 reps total

Personal Total: 11075

Site total: 11163


----------

